# Clevo Laptops in India



## ramneek619 (May 8, 2012)

Hi, i would like to knw if i can purchase a Clevo or a Sager laptop in India
They have very good configs and at affordable prices


----------



## saswat23 (May 8, 2012)

Never heard of either of these brands. 
BTW Which model are you talking of? Give a link from website.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

What specs do they Give ???


----------



## coderunknown (May 9, 2012)

@ramneek619, use normal fonts. posting in bold, or caps on or simply at high font makes your post look bad and may result in less replies.

i have edited your post. please don't post that way again in future again.


----------



## antisocialbratt (May 9, 2012)

Even I'd like to know if they are available in India. At the moment i'm gonna buy either xps 17 3d or asus g74sx 3de. Still i have around a month to buy the lappy. So any info on clevo woukd be nice.


----------



## ramneek619 (May 9, 2012)

@sam....thnx buddy will keep that in mind.

@sujay and saswat.....

im thinking of getting either the clevo p170em or the asus g75vw-ds72

specs are as follows

P170 EM:

CLEVO - Products

Asus G75VW :

ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS G75VW


the g75vw also comes with a gtx670m 3gb gddr5 non-3d 1080p screen

and the price is around $1900

i dnt know the price of the clevo one but all in all im inclined towards asus coz the laptop looks good performs good and after sales support is better 


i'll be going to the uk in two months and will purchase from there.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 9, 2012)

ramneek619 said:


> Hi, i would like to knw if i can purchase a Clevo or a Sager laptop in India
> They have very good configs and at affordable prices




Hello ramneek, welcome to TDF. Clevo & Sager are purely customised (assembled in other words) gaming laptops. They are not available officially in India, so if you import them somehow here, warranty & ASS will be an issue. But they provide tremendous value of money. Most people in India want a so called "gaming" laptop in budget which can not even yield an HTPC laptop. They should have a look at these brands.

*Once you buy please post feedback and pics + benches as it will be fastest laptop of this forum ever *


----------



## antisocialbratt (May 9, 2012)

Clevo indeed gives awesome values for money. Even after paying shipping and customs i was able to build a lappy for around 105000INR which was better than Alienware m17x. Only bummer was that it didnt had 3d  That was a dealbreaker for me. Otherwise i would have ordered it.

If the OP is interested in non-3D gaming laptop then he should not look anywhere other than Clevo.
Customize your Cleovo here Sager NP9170 / Clevo P170EM - XOTIC PC - Sager Custom Gaming Laptop

And then order it using this Welcome To Shop Abroad Online
Get a quote from them. I checked quotes with them and shipping costs + Custom comes around 25000. So keep that in mind while building your lappy there.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 9, 2012)

^Sager & Clevo are different brands.


----------



## kaz (May 10, 2012)

Whats the point of getting a Laptop with no warranty


----------



## clinton (May 11, 2012)

No doubt u ll get d perfrmance at such a price but no warranty is a total gamble in case of high-end,gaming,assmbled laptops so choose wisely...
The Asus 1 wud be a better choice as it comes wid a 2yr global warranty & its their flagship laptop of the ROG series.
I got a G73SW few months back frm US & it's running awesom.....


----------



## ramneek619 (May 11, 2012)

i think i'll wait for GTX 680m to release then i'll decide

the thing is that buying a clevo/sager is a gamble but its awesome config for much less price

I configured the sager NP(9150) on sager's site and the total price + shipping came at around $2200 = Rs. 1,17,000 and the config is as follows : 

Processor - IVY bridge i7 3720 @2.7ghz stock

GPU - 2GB GDDR5 GTX675m

RAM - 16GB 4x4 @ 1866Mhz 

HDD - 500GB @7200 rpm

SSD - 120GB Intel @6gb/s

Audio - THX Tru studio pro 7.1ch output with S/PDIF optical port  and ONKYO speakers 

Display - 17.3" Full HD 1080p

Ports - 4x 3.0 usb , 2x 2.0 usb, hdmi,display port,dvi,3x 3.5mm audio ports+ 3.5mm optical port

Battery - 8cell Li- ion


comparing with the specs of Asus G75VW - TS72

I guess Sager wins.....

But warranty is an issue..


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2012)

Why are going with such high end and bulky laptop? You could go for a more powerful desktop along with a laptop in same price.


----------



## ramneek619 (May 11, 2012)

i wanna buy a laptop which can run games smoothly at max settings and be future proof as well as be in a reachable price range


----------

